# 1990 525i e34 vibration / shaking at around 80km/h (50mph)



## stonedewok (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi there everyone,


First of all, I'd just like to say i'm a newbie to this forum and to the BMW community, so go easy on me please!

And yes I have checked numerous posts/forums regarding "shakes shimmeys and vibrations"...but with no luck...


Recently I just purchased a new set of wheels/rims (225/60R15) off a new 5 series (e39 i think?). I had them put on my 1990 525i e34 WITH hubcentric rings to account for the e46/e34 diameter difference. 

I also had a wheel balance and alignment done.


While driving it on the highway I find the steering wheel and generally the body of the car shakes VERY BADLY at around 80km/h (50mph). At first i just accelerated and hit 100km (65mph) and it wasn't that bad....but later after braking a few times...I just couldn't get past 80km/h again. It literally felt like the wheels would fly off.

Strangely enough, when i drive any speed under 70km/h (around 40mph) the car drives smooth as silk.


Now for a bit of history, I bought the 525i (with 100K miles - 169K kilometres) about 2 weeks ago with stock wheels (205/60R15), the tyres were unevenly worn (hence the alignment) and thread low. Even with these tyres I could do around 65mph with a little vibration in the steering column. THis new shake / vibration is terrible.


Because of this I doubt it is the suspension ( a friend of mine who knows BMWs and has driven my car says the suspension is fine), driveshaft, brake pads and rotors (checked by a mechanic not too long ago), or upper thrust arms...all commonly attributed to shaking on highway conditions. I also doubt it is the guibo...


So right now I am completely stuck.

I have a brand new set of wheels all fitted to go, but I can't figure out this shaking problem.


Can anyone help me with this problem at all? Any feedback is appreciated.


Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## stonedewok (Nov 17, 2005)

For those who want to know...

the problem has been fixed...

went back to the tyre shop and they realised they put on the WRONG HUBCENTRIC RINGS! idiots....

oh well just did 55mph down my street and it seems to be fine. will try highway tomorrow.


----------

